# [SOLVED]postfix - probleme mit absender und empfänger

## BrummBrumm

Hallo.

mein plan war simpel: ich wollte system-nachrichten bzw. system-mails erhalten (ssmtp war installiert, hat aber irgendwie nichts gemacht).

Nachdem ich das HowTo auf http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Postfix_Setup_for_Local_Mail_Only durchgearbeitet habe, funktionierte das auch wirklich. Ich bekomme system-mails von cron und anderen daemons per mail in mein Home-Verzeichnis zugestellt. Soweit, so einfach.

Jetzt habe ich noch einen zweiten computer auf dem gentoo läuft, und habe auch hier die prozedur problemlos vollzogen. Irgendwie bin ich dann über das Thema 'smarthosts' gestolpert und fand die idee ganz gut mir die system-nachrichten vom einen rechner per email an meine email-adresse zu senden. Zunächst hab ich also das email-konto meines ISP reaktiviert (ich hatte es bisher nicht genutzt weil ich ein konto bei gmx habe), und wollte dieses nun für den rechner der die emails verschicken soll benutzen.

Ich habe dann das HowTo auf http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Mailserver_mit_Smarthost durchgelesen und nachvollzogen und postfix tatsächlich dazu bringen können eine email über den smtp-server meines isp zu versenden.

Jetzt zu den Problemen und Fragen:

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist in dem HowTo /etc/postfix/generic dazu da um lokalen benutzern beim versenden 'absender-Adressen' zuzuordnen, weil der smtp-server einen absender wie 'root@localhost' oder ähnliches nicht akzeptiert.

hier der Inhalt meiner /etc/postfix/generic:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root            adresse@isp.de
> 
> bubu            adresse@isp.de
> ...

 

meine /etc/mail/aliases:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> root: bubu
> ...

 

die /home/bubu/.forward

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> externbubu
> 
> 

 

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollten jetzt emails die an 'externbubu' oder 'bubu' oder 'root' gesendet werden an zieladresse@gmx.de weitergeleitet werden.

An dieser Stelle treten nun 'Merkwürdigkeiten' auf die ich nicht verstehe.

sende ich als root per

```
 for i in bubu externbubu root zieladresse@gmx.de; do mail -s "von root an $i" $i < content; done 
```

an die fraglichen benutzer eine email schicke passiert folgendes:

Im emailkonto adresse@isp.de landen die emails die an 'bubu', 'externbubu' und 'root' geschickt wurden. Die email an 'zieladresse@gmx.de' wurde an die richtige adresse zugestellt.

wo liegt mein fehler? kommt postfix eventuell mit dieser .forward-kaskadierung nicht zurecht? Um die Frage bzw. mein Anliegen nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

ich möchte daß versendete emails als absender adresse@isp.de haben und an zieladresse@gmx.de gesendet werden.

Grüße,

BuBuLast edited by BrummBrumm on Sun Jul 06, 2008 9:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## py-ro

http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_REWRITING_README.html#generic

 *Quote:*   

> With the smtp_generic_maps parameter you can specify generic(5) lookup tables that replace local mail addresses by valid Internet addresses when mail leaves the machine via SMTP. The generic(5) mapping replaces envelope and header addresses, and is non-recursive. It does not happen when you send mail between addresses on the local machine.

 

Sorry schon spät, sollte aber  evt ein teil deiner fragen beantworten.

Soweit ich das durchdenken kann um dies Uhrzeit, sind diese Einträge korrekt.

Wie schauts aus, evt vergessen die files per postmap/newaliases ins Datenbank format zu bringen oder nicht lang genug gewartet bis postfix die änderung übernimmt (wahlweise ein postfix reload ausgeführt)?

Ansonsten liegt der Fehler evt auch woanders, die entsprechenden Map Einträge in der Config Datei wären wohl noch hilfreich.

Weiter unten auf der Site im oberen Link steht auch wie du dir eine Debug Mail erzeugen kannst, mit allen zwischenschritten die Postfix macht.

Py

----------

## BrummBrumm

hm.. erstmal danke für die hilfe (um diese zeit :))

Hier einmal die main.cf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@BuBuBox /home/bubu $ grep -v ^# /etc/postfix/main.cf 
> 
> queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
> ...

 

newalias und postmap hab ich für alle relevanten daten (wirklich sehr oft) ausgeführt. hab auch nach jeder änderung postfix reloaded oder restarted.

die debugging-mail hat folgenden inhalt :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Return-Path: <>
> 
> X-Flags: 1001
> ...

 

vielleicht übersehe ich etwas.. da steht ja

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <zieladresse@gmx.de> (expanded from <root>): delivery via local: forwards to
> 
>     zieladresse@gmx.de
> ...

 

und wenn ich manuell an diese email-adresse schicke klappt ja auch alles.. warum macht er das jetzt nicht? die mail ist übrigens wieder im postfach von adresse@isp.de gelandet.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe :) werde mir jetzt erstmal deinen link genauer angucken.

----------

## py-ro

```
<zieladresse@gmx.de> (expanded from <root>): delivery via local: forwards to

zieladresse@gmx.de
```

Gut.

```
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; root@localhost.localdomain 
```

Schlecht, er schreibt den absender nicht um, muss leider erstmal zur Arbeit, ich schau später nochmal rein.

Achja, falls dir doch ssmtp reicht, überstze den mal mit USE="-md5"

Py

----------

## BrummBrumm

hi...

also ich würde schon gerne postfix benutzen (schon allein deshalb weil ich jetzt damit angefangen habe).

Ich habe noch ein wenig rumprobiert. wenn ich folgendes in die /etc/postfix/generic gebe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@BuBuBox /home/bubu $ cat /etc/postfix/generic
> 
> @localhost.localdomain  zieladresse@gmx.de
> ...

 

landen die versendeten emails im richtigen postfach (zieladresse@gmx.de) aber haben als sender zieladresse@gmx.de angegeben.

die debug-mail sieht dann so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Return-Path: <>                 
> 
> X-Flags: 1001                   
> ...

 

ich bin echt ratlos ...vielleicht hab ich auch irgendwas grundlegendes falsch verstanden?

Die zugangsdaten für das GMX-Konto hab ich überhaupt nicht angegeben, aber irgendwie scheint das ja trotzdem als absender gesetzt zu werden.

(Die einzigen orte an denen das gmx-konto überhaupt angegeben wurde sind /etc/mail/alias und /etc/postfix/generic (in der aktuellen konfiguration)

Grüße

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> (Die einzigen orte an denen das gmx-konto überhaupt angegeben wurde sind /etc/mail/alias und /etc/postfix/generic (in der aktuellen konfiguration)

 

Genau deshalb steht beim absender nun auch die Mail Adresse.

Leider habe ich hier nur sehr beschränkten Zugriff, solltest das bis heute Abend nicht gelöst haben, probier ich das mal zuhause aus (noch ein "Dienst" den die NSLU2 verpacken muss, armes Teil).

Py

----------

## BrummBrumm

also daß die da als absender stehen erscheint mir auch richtig.. habe ich ja schließlich auch so angegeben (denke ich doch)...

Aber es in der anderen konfiguration im posteingang der absenderadresse ankommt übersteigt leider mein verständnis der ganzen sache.

naja.. jetzt bin ich aber erstmal mit dem upgrade nach nach 2008.0 (*hooray*) beschäftigt.. hänge jetzt seit freitag abend immer mal wieder an dieser postfix-geschichte.. vielleicht brauch ich nur ein bisschen abstand :) werde es auch heute abend nochmal probieren.

vielen dank trotzdem für deine hilfe :)

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

leider keine Zeit auszuprobieren, aber zum lesen.

Versuch es mal mit

```
sender_canonical_maps = hash:/datei
```

Das dürfte laut "Das Postfix Buch" das tun was du willst.

Py

----------

## BrummBrumm

YEAH! danke, das war es wirklich.

Werde mal wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt ein Bierchen ausgeben nach der Klausurphase :)

(komme aus Wuppertal)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe:D

----------

## py-ro

Freut mich geholfen zu haben.

Py

----------

